

Why Rational People Buy Into Conspiracy Theories - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/26/magazine/why-rational-people-buy-into-conspiracy-theories.html?hp

======
joelmaat
Because there is some truth to the conspiracy, or those people aren't as
rational as you think.

